# Polar Lights Jupiter 2 kit- WOW, what lack O' detail...



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*Polar Lights Jupiter 2 kit- WOW, what a nice exterior, but the inside needs work...*

Just got it, and I love the exterior, but the interior is just a nightmare of endless deailing! :freak:
I'm thinking I'll just make the exterior perfect, do the landing gear wells, throw the flight deck together with a nice paint job, corrected seats, pilots, & the Robot standing behind them, light it up a bit, then close the entire thing shut & call it a day. :lol:
OMG-If I were going for interior perfection, it could take MONTHS!!! 
Now I see what other peeps see when they make a Viper. _Just good enough for my particular level of obsession. _ :hat:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

The Polar Lights version is an excellent version of what they could produce at the time. No Jupiter 2 kit ever went into so much detail. Though the Moebius one has even more detail, it is also a larger kit that can produce the fine detail needed. The Polar Lights version was produced over ten years ago, when the technology was not as good then, and is still a fantastic testimony to the work the design team went through to produce it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> The Polar Lights version ... is still a fantastic testimony to the work the design team went through to produce it.


Okay, I understand the limits of the medium, then & now. Just like the Revell Vipers- clean & excellent lines, deeper detail limited by time and/or money.

There isn't a better Jupiter in existence, exterior-wise. THAT'S why I bought it.
The crazy work to perfect the interior is a matter of choice for the modeler- certainly the team producing the model ten years ago gave us all an excellent base from which to work- and for their efforts, as well as the final product, I salute them highly, and for peeps like me who groove on the exterior more than any other aspect, I say they ROCK.

I seriously meant no disrespect to the artists.

Edited to add: Apologies if I (and I obviously did) come off like a jerk in my OP.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

As to the comment about how long it would take to make a good looking interior for the PL Jupiter 2, about a year and a half with 85% of all the parts being scratch built, along with few mistakes and a ton of guess work.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/J-2/001.jpg
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/J-2/002.jpg
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/J-2/003.jpg


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> I seriously meant no disrespect to the artists.
> 
> Edited to add: Apologies if I (and I obviously did) come off like a jerk in my OP.


I didn't think you did. I was just putting in my thoughts on the original model. There aren't many modelers today who still praise the PL J2 (not meaning you aren't), so I felt this was a good thread. You were praising them and I wanted to be able to show my appreciation to them as well. I have to apologize if it seemed like I thought your post was coming across negatively. I didn't, but can see how my post made you think that way.

Have fun with this model. I sure did. I also have the Moebius one, but the PL J2 holds a special place because it was the first time I was ever able to get a model of this ship. I sure hope they re-release it someday.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Robert Hargrave said:


> As to the comment about how long it would take to make a good looking interior for the PL Jupiter 2, about a year and a half with 85% of all the parts being scratch built, along with few mistakes and a ton of guess work.
> 
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/J-2/001.jpg
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/J-2/002.jpg
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/J-2/003.jpg


Love how you did this! I am amazed at how you made the elevator rails.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Here again is what can be done with the PL Jupiter 2:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1262016.html?m=lc&p=1


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

fernieo said:


> Here again is what can be done with the PL Jupiter 2:
> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1262016.html?m=lc&p=1


Definitely a bookmark site.
Use Yahoo Babel fish to understand what is going on.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Robert Hargrave said:


> As to the comment about how long it would take to make a good looking interior for the PL Jupiter 2, about a year and a half with 85% of all the parts being scratch built, along with few mistakes and a ton of guess work.
> 
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/J-2/001.jpg
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/J-2/002.jpg
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/J-2/003.jpg


Thanks for the pix!!! That's some great work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> Have fun with this model. I sure did.


Hey, just wondering about the landing gear wells... do you know of any pictures of the inner 'roofs' of the wells? Or do most folk just go with smooth black? I also want to put in the door at the top of the stairs... this will make building the lower level... _interesting.
_
Man, there is so much fun to be had with this one; my Revell Galactica was a traipse by comparison.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

fernieo said:


> Here again is what can be done with the PL Jupiter 2:
> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/external_drive/folder/1262016.html?m=lc&p=1


Hmmm. He replaced the front windows. That's a good call for seeing inside well- the plastic windows it comes with are pretty distorting.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

First things first...


















Okay, that porthole needs repositioning & resizing.










That's better.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought one of the PL J2 kits back when they first came out. I agree, it was the best that could be offered for the price and other than Lunar Models, it was the only commercially available kit to be had and I was happy to have one.

I don't fault PL or those that designed it, but frankly, the work that it takes to make the kit into something I would be happy with was more than I cared to put into it. If I ever did build the kit, I would just build it box stock with some paint and make do with it. As a display model, there's still exterior stuff (fusion core, ship profile, landing gear) that would still bug me, which is why the kit is still unbuilt to this day.

Thankfully, Moebius came out with a much larger and superior quality J2 kit - one that I'm very happy with. Even though it was more than twice the price than the PL kit, it's not something that I need to do "plastic surgery" on just for it to look good.

The Moebius J2 is literally the best commercially available kit you can have if you want a model of the J2. With a platform like that to begin with, you can't go wrong.

Bryan


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> I don't fault PL or those that designed it, but frankly, the work that it takes to make the kit into something I would be happy with was more than I cared to put into it.


I do conversion pretty well.
But honestly, I'm concentrating on making it look great on its landing gear, with a nice visible couple of pilots & whatever you can see from outside the window. The rest of the interior will wait for future inspiration, if any. I don't plan on opening it up for display at all.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I think its great Polar Lights came out with a styrene version of the Jupiter 2. It was 35 years over due. I think it might have been one of their first "new" Sci Fi styrene kits as well. (opposed to a repop.) The plastic is thick, it has soft detail, and I was not fond of the top lid and its seam. All around it looked like a toy one assembles. But yes, there are modelers that made it into something special.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Solium said:


> I was not fond of the top lid and its seam. All around it looked like a toy one assembles.


I would have gotten a Moebius, but it's just too darned big for my model area!
My 16" Robot is the biggest thing I have, but that's more a vertical thing.:tongue:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Does this mean the kit is available?

I am in need of a flying saucer and this would fit the bill.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

cozmo said:


> Does this mean the kit is available?
> 
> I am in need of a flying saucer and this would fit the bill.


"You think we're Voltones, aliens. Well, if that's what you believe, that's what we are. I won't try to change your minds. Let's just say that we came here and when we found out we didn't belong, we left."


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

cozmo said:


> Does this mean the kit is available?
> 
> I am in need of a flying saucer and this would fit the bill.


It's not available through retail outlets, but you can still find a few on eBay every now and again:

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/Models-Kits-/1188/i.html?_nkw=jupiter+2&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

I just did a search on eBay (you'll have to do the rest) prices range from 25.00 all the way up to 100.00 or more. I'd try and get it as low as you can, if you can afford 100.00 for a J2 kit, you might as well buy the Moebius version.

Bryan


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Renovations have begun in my Jupiter.










It's like they were running out of time making the model & figured they should just throw stuff in so decent modelers could just whittle it down to the proper look themselves.
I have to admit, this is kinda fun.


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

God help us all.....this thread made me dig out my Polar Lights J2 still in the box from '98. Back then it looked so complicated abd intricate.....um the years havent changed that one bit. I bought the fusion core lighting kit for it too.....here it sits.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks, I checked ebay earlier. I would rather get one off the shelf, but if that is the route I have to go...

Funny guy Chris, but the plot dynamics for the flying saucer is already penned out. Now I need to dress the set.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

paustin0816 said:


> I bought the fusion core lighting kit for it too.....here it sits.


*Ahnult voice*
DO EEET! DO EEET NOW!!!!
Man, this is so much fun.:thumbsup: This is the kit I would have killed for when I was a kid!
When I was 6 or 7 I used to toss a frisbee in the air & make the crashing noise as it hit the ground. Good memories...

Welcome to the forum, BTW!


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

lol I did the same thing...I had a white frisbee and I drew the windows and doors on it


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

paustin0816 said:


> lol I did the same thing...I had a white frisbee and I drew the windows and doors on it


I'm not the only one!!! Thanks, brother! We are not alone in Jupiter geekness!!!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> *Ahnult voice*
> DO EEET! DO EEET NOW!!!!
> Man, this is so much fun.:thumbsup: This is the kit I would have killed for when I was a kid!
> When I was 6 or 7 I used to toss a frisbee in the air & make the crashing noise as it hit the ground. Good memories...


Yep so did I back in the 70's when I watched LIS in reruns. I used to be able to fit a smaller "frisbee" into a larger one inverted to the other and make a saucer, it was pretty sweet, until my sisters took it to the beach.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

paustin0816 said:


> God help us all.....this thread made me dig out my Polar Lights J2 still in the box from '98. Back then it looked so complicated abd intricate.....um the years havent changed that one bit. I bought the fusion core lighting kit for it too.....here it sits.


I did the same. I remember running to my local hobby shop, paying 39.00 for it and dashing home to open the box. On the surface, I thought it good, but then as you dug further into the box with all the parts, the results were of disappointment and wondering how to turn it around into something that would make me happy with it. I bought the DF Howard fusion core and dome light kit - that was when someone produced a lighting kit that didn't exceed the cost of the model itself. I read online articles at various hobby sites looking at pics of stuff other people had managed. Obviously efforts made by people with more skill and time than I could ever muster. 

I actually bought extra plastic bits and metal tubing to enhance the PL J2 so it at least looked right, but I couldn't get past the fact that the exterior profile just seemed to miss the mark - at least for me. I still have the model and the fusion core light kit, along with the extra scratch bits I bought, but the model is still unbuilt.

When I bought the Moebius version, the quality of the kit inspired me enough to do a bit of painting and subassembly completed. I struggle with just building the kit box stock (except for adding a fusion core and dome lights) and building the "uber" version with interior lighting, sliding hatches, retractable gear, etc. If I really had the time and dedicated space, I'd make more of an effort. My roomie and I live in a condo that has very limited space, so there just isn't room anywhere to keep a project going without having to continually put everything away after the paint/glue dries. Maybe I should just focus on a short term goal like making a really nice display version sans all the bells and whistles so I can at least marvel at how nice it looks.

The desire to build a really stellar J2 is there, but the time and the space isn't. One of these days...

Bryan


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> building the "uber" version with interior lighting, sliding hatches, retractable gear, etc.


LOL, the studio model didn't even have landing gear that really worked all the way- they couldn't lock into landing position so the model had to be suspended & made to LOOK like it was resting on them!:jest:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> LOL, the studio model didn't even have landing gear that really worked all the way- they couldn't lock into landing position so the model had to be suspended & made to LOOK like it was resting on them!:jest:


You know what I mean....having the gear to be manually retracted that would allow the model to be displayed both in flight and in a landed position. There is a way to get the gear to lock in place - I've seen a couple of people online that have managed it.

Bryan


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> There is a way to get the gear to lock in place - I've seen a couple of people online that have managed it.


Yeah, I've seen some pretty amazing videos of different approaches, but I still haven't seen it work *perfectly*. The _best_ one I saw successfully locked into both positions, but the flight mode had edges of the 'feet' sticking out visibly. :freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

paustin0816 said:


> God help us all.....


As I get deeper into this build I find that solving all the accuracy issues just ain't worth my time. Just the flight console is a nightmare- too close to the windows... remove it & build a new one from scratch? 








I don't _think_ so.:freak:
Resize the astrogator? Not a chance.
Hey- I'm a fan of the series, but really, this ain't a Viper, Galactica, or Enterprise. And no client paying me to be crazy.
I'm still entirely happy with the exterior, so I'll just make the best of it. It will be the best _toy_ I own. As a model- well, the inside is lame. I'll just finish the seats, paint it up nice & glue it shut. Maybe add a little scratch Robot & pilots. 
Not regretting with my purchase, the size work well for me, and it was cheap.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> As I get deeper into this build I find that solving all the accuracy issues just ain't worth my time. Just the flight console is a nightmare- too close to the windows... remove it & build a new one from scratch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
First I applaud you on actually building the model:thumbsup:.

Why not make it with the "scrim" interior and throw the kit supplied interior in the trash?

But I beg to differ, the Jupiter 2 is just as good as a Viper, Galactica or any Enterprise, Unless you are just refering to this particular kit...You need a Moebius J-2.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> First I applaud you on actually building the model


 It's not done, but thanks!


> Why not make it with the "scrim" interior and throw the kit supplied interior in the trash?


 Scrim? I here am new...:lol:


> But I beg to differ, the Jupiter 2 is just as good as a Viper, Galactica or any Enterprise, Unless you are just referring to this particular kit...


 I was referring to the technical accuracy of the original design- face it: the Jupiter has interior design issues the others never had. Hard to fit the landing gear wells into it & not trash the lower level...:hat:


> You need a Moebius J-2.


"For a proper _model_ of the _entire_ Jupiter, I guess you are right, Beatlepaul!"


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> It's not done, but thanks! Scrim? I here am new...


Chris -

What Mark is referring to as a "scrim" interior is the reproduction of what was used on the original 4 foot filming model. The only part of the interior that was built was the two side walls on either side of the control panel, the control panel base with the 3 units sitting on top, some figures, chairs and a backlit curved wall panel that was to give the vague impression of an interior.

Like so:










Get it?

Bryan

P.S. - Just for the crack about "not being a Galactica, Viper, etc., I'm gonna delete your membership over at Colonial Fleets. That's BSG heresy you've committed... Okay, I'm kidding...almost.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> P.S. - Just for the crack about "not being a Galactica, Viper, etc., I'm gonna delete your membership over at Colonial Fleets. That's BSG heresy you've committed...


What? That was a compliment to the designers of the Galactica & Vipers!!!
NO FLAWS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> Like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.... maybe.....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> First I applaud you on actually building the model:thumbsup:.


Okay, I can't stand it. I have to do more work on this. I didn't buy it to do it half-butted.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

See how much better it looks!









:freak::lol:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The little things...


----------

